# Two naked albino sisters need a home in flin flon, manitoba, Canada



## mabjdp (Dec 8, 2010)

Toby and Ludo both have a respitory problem that my vet in town has no clue how to cure. Not because it's a particularily rare case. No. Because she knows Jack about rats. I need to find a home that can take them to a proper vet and them as much as I do. They come with their cage, bedding, decorations, food. I don't have money to take them to a vet out of town and putting them to sleep is something I cannot do. They are super sweet. Obsessive rodentists. And are free range and cage trained. 
Though when you get used to them you can see personality differences. Such as Toby is more the cuddler and loves kisses. Ludo is more direct. She's more in your face and demanding. If you cannot tell at first Toby has a notch in her right ear. Ludo does not. Even though the rats are mine my sister can tell them apart by personality while I still have to check the ear before I know who I'm dealing with.
They are super affectionate and are great with other animals that are okay with them. Toby enjoys snuggling wih my cat Cain from time to time but he's too afraid to let her sit on him for too long. Their not very fond of dogs I dot think because Toby bit my little dog the first day they met.
I need to find them a home before the new year just because I cannot bare to listen to their suffering. It breaks my heart. This is my last option. I have asked everyone kijiji a local ad station friends family no one seems to have time or money for my ladies. 
My sister have suggested getting the meds for them off the black market but I too speechless that she would even think that way to even think about the illegal idea.


----------

